# There Is An Outback Out Front



## Greatblu (Apr 17, 2006)

We made it home safe with our new 21RS.









I feel guilty that we didn't post last night, but we were so excited that we had to play with all the new gadgets. I even managed to get the awning up again. Must admit I had a little trouble getting it to come back down though.







But we figured it out.

We playing and played in there. Our neighbors (nosey people they are action action action ) even had to come over and see our new toy. We gave them all the 50 cent tour.

Now we are proud owners of an Outback







and proud members of this cult







.

Thanks again everybody, and stand by for all the questions to come.









Joe, Katrina and oh... Truman, who says hello to Seeker & Tadger


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Greatblu,

Way to go. I'm glad all went well.

Now you're *really* an Outbacker!

Mark


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

Welcome! You made a great choice in units. Our first unit was a 21RS. You will make many memories!

Happy Outbacking!

Tim


----------



## zoomzoom8 (Nov 8, 2005)

Congrats!

Come join us at Logan's Landing next weekend for the Spring SE Outbackers Rally......

http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=5691


----------



## madmaccm (Oct 7, 2005)

Glad to see you got the TT home.

Have fun playing with the new toy and have a great 1st trip!!!

C-Mac


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Seeker & Tadger would like to schedule a meeting with Truman to fill him in on some of their favorite mods.... Memory Foam Topper + Quilt + opened up sleeping bag bags make for a GREAT dog bed / water bucket hanging from drawer pull makes for easy access / "Accessory Bag" hanging over top bunk is really designed for leashes, collars, treats, toys, towels, etc. And, did you know that you can get from the pantry to the bed without touching the floor?....yep....couch to dinnette to bed....easy.









Congratulations on your new rolling kennel. You're (all) going to love it!!


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

Woohoo, the fun begins!

Congrats on the new Outback!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

*Congratulations on the new Outbck, Greatblu!*









You have now been assimilated into the cult... Please assume the position!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

I waited up all night for your post. Congrats on the new Outback.


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

Congrats on the new TT and on bringing her home safely.


----------



## Greatblu (Apr 17, 2006)

wolfwood said:


> Seeker & Tadger would like to schedule a meeting with Truman to fill him in on some of their favorite mods.... Memory Foam Topper + Quilt + opened up sleeping bag bags make for a GREAT dog bed / water bucket hanging from drawer pull makes for easy access / "Accessory Bag" hanging over top bunk is really designed for leashes, collars, treats, toys, towels, etc. And, did you know that you can get from the pantry to the bed without touching the floor?....yep....couch to dinnette to bed....easy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well those are all good mods, but where is the room for the people. Oh wait, I fogot the old saying... You don't own a Giant, the Giant owns you.

Where does a Giant Schnauzer sleep? Anywhere he wants too.

I like the accessory bag idea, and want to find out more about the doggy sleeping bags. Thanks again.


----------



## Greatblu (Apr 17, 2006)

campmg said:


> I waited up all night for your post. Congrats on the new Outback.
> [snapback]105370[/snapback]​


Lucy I'm home action 
Sorry to keep you up so late.
But I just want you to know that while you were pacing the floor waiting for us, we were HAVING FUN IN OUR NEW TRAILER.









Gotta love those Outbacks and Outbackers


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Congratulations,

You will have many wonderful adventures with the Outback.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Greatblu said:


> Well those are all good mods, but where is the room for the people. [snapback]105379[/snapback]​


Those are the kinds of questions we ask, too, which then lead S&T to question "just how did you humans get to the top of the food chain?" 


Greatblu said:


> I like the accessory bag idea, and want to find out more about the doggy sleeping bags. Thanks again.[snapback]105379[/snapback]​


Well, they do make them ... but - well - no, these are the "human variety" sold by Master LLBean. Its all about the fill & loft. No need to spend camping money on (yet another) specially designed "dog bed" when we seem to have the preferred models already. I must say - small (rather arrogant!) very cute dog mostly submerged in 8'' of bright blue nylon 'puffiness" does look a bit like the emporer on a silk cloud. (In fact, I expect that's exactly the effect Seeker is going for) I'll bet the regal G.S. could carry that off fairly well, too


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

Congratulations! They always look bigger in the driveway, don't they? lol


----------



## Greatblu (Apr 17, 2006)

Scrib said:


> Congratulations! They always look bigger in the driveway, don't they? lol
> [snapback]105388[/snapback]​


It sure does look bigger. While it was on the sales lot it looked so little and cute, but in my driveway it looks like a second house.

Hey, a home away from home.

Not that we've been sitting out in the driveway starring at it all night. But it does look huge.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

You think a 21 looks big?, try a 28


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> Not that we've been sitting out in the driveway starring at it all night


Yeah, right.











> You think a 21 looks big?, try a 28


Or the 31RQS at 11 feet tall and 34 feet long! It won't even fit in my driveway.

Mark


----------



## Greatblu (Apr 17, 2006)

mswalt said:


> > Not that we've been sitting out in the driveway starring at it all night
> 
> 
> Yeah, right.
> ...


Oh I'm sure my neighbors would love me if i parked a 34' long trailer in the driveway. Don't worry Bob, I'll tell you if the sunset is pretty.

I cannot even begin to imagine what towing that baby down the road is like.

Happy camping. Joe


----------



## old_tidefan (Nov 23, 2005)

Little late here but...







Congrats on the new 21rs!








You will have a blast. Keep an eye out and join us on some of the southeastern rallies sunny


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Congrats Greatblu on the 21RS it's a great model
Enjoy and post often









Don


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Congrads on the new Outback and Welcome to the site!!!!

Now go have fun!!!!

Gary


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

*Congrats Greatblu ...... isn't it so exciting







*


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

*Congratulations, Greatblu!!!*


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome!!

Now someone give him a glass of Outbackers Koolaide!!!


----------

